# Holiday for 2 in the sun late september - where???



## jan (12 Jul 2012)

hi, my mate and i wanna go somewhere for a week late september. 

Thing is, we normally do big road trips - spend weeks planning - but this year we don't have time or energy for that so we just wanna book flight/accom and go. 

However, I have never been on a sun/package/resort holiday before, so I am a little apprehensive. I do not want to go to somewhere cost del concrete..

So here is what I am looking for:

Sun - a must - but I am not a beach bum - it just needs to be there. 
Scenery - somewhere I could go for nice walks/explire
Not too tourist tacky..  - not into english bars or irish bars abroad… no larger louts..
Accom - self catering. 
Nightlife - not into mad clubbing but would like a bit of night life
Food - must be good. 
Price - reasonable. 
Preferably fly from cork. 

And do we book through an agent or flights and apartment separate?

I know its a tough one - I want a holiday without the tourists - lol.,. there has to be somewhere..

Oh and NOT portugal, Turkey, Tunisia or Egypt. Thanks.


----------



## thombom (12 Jul 2012)

Lanzarote the old town of peurto del carmen  fabulous food cheap as chips and stunning scenery, you can also do tours around the island to the volcano and the national park. I recommend checking out the el dorado apartments very well kept and close to the old town and the main strip/beach.


----------



## Eithneangela (12 Jul 2012)

We go to the South West of France (Atlantic Coast - absolutely fantastic) every year for  weeks in September - have always had good weather. We stay in Moliets Plage, there are loads of places around with good self-catering accommodation, the beach is fantastic, the woodland walks are brilliant, if you like to bike, there are loads of safe biking routes. Towards the end of September, it gets lovely and quiet when the majority of the tourists, mostly French, have gone home or back to work. The areas to look at are Moliets, Hossegor, Soustons, Cap Breton, St. Jean de Luz - and I think in September, you should be happy with the location and the price. Headsup on the local stuff - fresh daily bread is to die for, loads of fantastic fresh fruit, fish, great wine - and the area is almost totally French speaking. You've got to give it a try - I think you'd love it, based on your criteria.


----------



## Dee101 (12 Jul 2012)

Another recommendation for Lanzarote - you can book cheap flights with Ryanair and good quality itself catering accommodation is plentiful. As mentioned it has Puerto Del Carmen for some nightlife if you are in the mood and if not you can head to the Old Town for some nice seafood restaurants and cocktail bars and a more relaxing vibe. You are more or less guaranteed the weather also - have been a couple of times in September and the weather has always been v good. 

The island tour is a really good day out and show's you another side to the island. There are a few other day trips you can do also.

It still will be a "package holiday" as such but I think Lanzarote has a little bit more class about it than alot of other sun holiday resorts. it definitely is not Costa del concrete!..Lanzarote cater's a lot more for family's or couples so you get less Leaving cert students or lads on tour

If you do end up going, PM me and I will give you the name of a couple of nice restaurants etc.


----------



## jan (24 Jul 2012)

thanks all for the replies..

but we booked Zakynthos 

I will defo go to Lanzarote another time though..


----------



## Graham_07 (24 Jul 2012)

Would be interested to hear your report on Zykanthos as was on our list of places to go. If you wouldn't mind posting afterwards. Enjoy the holiday


----------



## Kimmagegirl (25 Jul 2012)

Eithneangela said:


> We go to the South West of France (Atlantic Coast - absolutely fantastic) every year for weeks in September - have always had good weather. We stay in Moliets Plage, there are loads of places around with good self-catering accommodation, the beach is fantastic, the woodland walks are brilliant, if you like to bike, there are loads of safe biking routes. Towards the end of September, it gets lovely and quiet when the majority of the tourists, mostly French, have gone home or back to work. The areas to look at are Moliets, Hossegor, Soustons, Cap Breton, St. Jean de Luz - and I think in September, you should be happy with the location and the price. Headsup on the local stuff - fresh daily bread is to die for, loads of fantastic fresh fruit, fish, great wine - and the area is almost totally French speaking. You've got to give it a try - I think you'd love it, based on your criteria.


 
Do you fly in to Biarritz airport?  Do you rent a car or can you get around using public transport?


----------



## jan (25 Jul 2012)

Graham_07 said:


> Would be interested to hear your report on Zykanthos as was on our list of places to go. If you wouldn't mind posting afterwards. Enjoy the holiday



so where did you choose to go?


----------



## Graham_07 (25 Jul 2012)

jan said:


> so where did you choose to go?



Our destinations are largely dictated on (1) where we can get to ex Cork airport as its only 20 mins up the road (2) sea must be close by for swimming, i.e. No more than say 2km away (3) also must be good choice of restaurants within walking distance. In recent years that has mostly meant trips to  Santorini ( unfortunately not available now direct from anywhere in Ireland ) , Fuerteventura, Gran Canaria but mostly Lanzarote as the general scene there suits us best. Weather is good most of year, usually no more than 6 hours door to door, and ready supply of good food/ drink at reasonable prices. Car hire very reasonable and island is small so often leave the resort town behind and head for the deserted beaches in north east or south west. If you want loads of things to do each day or have teenagers who are into lots activities it might not be the best place but if you want to chill, take in some dramatic scenery and natural wonders and enjoy the local vino with a nice meal, then I can't recommend it enough.


----------



## BillK (26 Jul 2012)

cashier said:


> London absolutely gorgeous at the moment, 31 degrees today, just fab!


 
Might be a bit crowded for the next couple of weeks!


----------



## Eithneangela (26 Jul 2012)

Kimmagegirl - we actually get the ferry to either Roscoff or Cherbourg and drive down - it takes 8.5 hours, but it's worth it, because we fill up the empty boot on the way back with the most wonderful French wines at an average price of €3 per bottle. If you do want to fly, then I suggest either Biarritz or Bordeaux (Carcassonne is a long drive away, no point in flying!) - and pick anywhere along the coast between these two airports. You could also fly into Northern Spain if that is a better option, and drive up along the coast.


----------



## Eithneangela (26 Jul 2012)

Kimmagegirl - Sorry, I forgot to say that you would need a car - the French coast is very beautiful and unspoilt, which means that to get around from the beach to shopping (I mean supermarket stuff, not Dundrum Town Centre stuff) and even to get from one wonderful spot to another, it just can't be done on foot. There is no public transport along this stretch of France - the area is very unspoilt because of this.


----------



## Kimmagegirl (28 Jul 2012)

I have never driven in France. If you fly in to say Biarritz airport, is it a small airport, in so far as I would like to be able to rent a car where I am not immediately facing huge roundabouts, busy roads etc


----------



## Eithneangela (14 Aug 2012)

The French roads and signs are far better than anything you would find in Ireland off the main motorways. It's easy enough to get out of the airport and find the main road towards whatever direction you're going in from Biarritz. It helps if you have a smidgeon of French - although all of the road signs are very easy to read, if you do happen to veer off accidently, and want to get directions, a cupla focal (or the French equivalent) would work wonders. We've never had a problem driving in France, from the North West, North East, across the middle, east etc. down to the south.


----------

